# Greenup Dam Really Produces



## look111 (May 3, 2012)

Not even the heat is slowing down the fish at the dam this week. So far this week it hasn't mattered what time you showed up, something was being caught. Of course the bite has been stronger during certain times of the day. The Hybrids have been smacking the bait fish hard so far this week. From talking to others, morning to mid-morning has been the best but fish are being caught all day. I got there today at 3pm and had a blast. In the 1st pic below this guy caught a huge hybrid. Then I show a couple that I kept to take home.


----------



## Cw606 (Apr 1, 2012)

Did the skipjacks ever turn on?


----------



## look111 (May 3, 2012)

I think they were good earlier in the day. I saw a guy with about 1/2 a bucket of them. But since I waited til 3pm to start I'm not sure if he got them there or brought them with him. Skipjack were very lite while I was there.


----------



## Bassky (Oct 7, 2008)

what did you catch your stripers on?
Bassky


----------



## look111 (May 3, 2012)

Fish were caught on river shiners. We had no trouble getting them, they were thick all around. Also there was 1 guy who used artificial lures and he was killing them. Don't know what he was using though. A couple of guys had lures that they used with a launcher. The really big fish were caught by those guys.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

look111 said:


> Fish were caught on river shiners. We had no trouble getting them, they were thick all around. Also there was 1 guy who used artificial lures and he was killing them. Don't know what he was using though. *A couple of guys had lures that they used with a launcher. The really big fish were caught by those guys.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> Now THAT sounds cool,,, can you take a pic of that system the next time they show up?
> How far are they launching those lures?
> ...


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Same kind of cast Doboy. Usually Zoom Flukes. The fish Look111 caught were probably at the lower walk or close to it if he wasn't fishing way out. It just depends on where the seam sets up depending on how much power they generate at the plant. Sometimes it can be pretty close.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Daveo76 said:


> Same kind of cast Doboy. Usually Zoom Flukes. The fish Look111 caught were probably at the lower walk or close to it if he wasn't fishing way out. It just depends on where the seam sets up depending on how much power they generate at the plant. Sometimes it can be pretty close.


Zoom Flukes & 1/2oz,,, Ya
That's what Rivarat throws up here. He can get 'em out there for sure. 
I'll have'ta check out NC WV side next week,,, gotta be something going on,,,
SURE IS QUITE! 

Somehow, Someday, I'll make it down South,,,I want to go to your school!


----------



## look111 (May 3, 2012)

Thanks Daveo76 for clarifying my statements. Doboy I use lite tackle. I stay around the calmer water. These guys had those 10-12 ft oufits and they were making long casts. Because of the water level believe it or not, the rougher waters are closer to shore. With the outfits being used they are able to get to the break or seam easier right now. Like I said earlier, I don't know what lures they are using but I do know in some cases those launcher devices are being used. Next time I'm there, hopefully monday I will try to remember to get a couple of pics of how it is right now. Happy fishing to you


----------



## fishercreekrick (Jan 19, 2010)

most of the fish i see being caught are on tostorm chug bugs salt water model thrown at fish braking on top feeding on shad im going down tom. and ancher my boat on the edge of water break to many on the shore for me


----------



## bucky43620 (Jun 10, 2012)

what dam were you fishing at?


----------



## look111 (May 3, 2012)

Greenup Dam just short of Wheelersburgh, Ohio off of U.S Hwy 52.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

fishercreekrick said:


> most of the fish i see being caught are on tostorm chug bugs salt water model thrown at fish braking on top feeding on shad im going down tom. and ancher my boat on the edge of water break to many on the shore for me


We'll be waitin' for the report on that one!


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

Haven't fished the wall on the N.C. dam in awhile but We used large surface poppers there also,we also used storm wildeye shiners two foot under a large bobber.The bobber helped get the distance we needed.The last time I was down there I was able to hit 10 feet or so out into the second gate from the wall using a medium action rod spooled with power pro braid.The switch from mono to braid is a big plus down there,extra cast distance and direct connection on the strike,the wipers hook themselves.Hope this helps.


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Fished from about 4 til 9 this evening. Started out with about 25 Bluegills while waiting for the Wipers to start breaking. I didn't catch any on the big surface lures but I did see them breaking down in the cove. Finally went on down river and caught 3 Wipers on a 3" sluggo as they were chasing shiners.Different groups of fish chasing different bait. So many fish, so many different ways to catch them , all within a half a mile. Thanks to all the states who stock them!!!


----------



## fishercreekrick (Jan 19, 2010)

i was in the boat next to you dave left my small tackle home we were rigged for bigger hybreds ended up with 7 about 14in they were jumping all around the boat wont drive off and leave my other tackle box home next time


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Yeah Rick, I thought that was you.They were hitting the small stuff pretty hard. At least they were out away from your boat so I could avoid you!! I was really glad to see them move up really close like that. Looked like everyone else in the boats were rigged with big lures too. I'll be back tomorrow evening!!


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Doboy, todays seam, very reachable,,,,,


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

AHHHH, Yes

River Paradise. Thanks for the pic

Erie's gonna be a little rough the next cupla days,,, think I'll go down to NC early tomorrow and see 'what's-up'. Should be a 'Cool Breeze' kinda day.
'Hatchetman' (a DNR census taker & #1 sauger catcher!!) said that there's a couple of whites around the fast water.
I have some new surf casting poles to break-in,,, some weighted bobbers, 4" gulps and some large marabou jigs,,,
See how much gear I can loose! 

I'll take the camera. 
Most likely, the only thing I'll bring home will be some water pics.
Anybody want to bum a ride,,, I'll be headin' down rt11 6-7ish?
PM me


----------



## fishercreekrick (Jan 19, 2010)

at least im not one of those that will anchor right in front of you but if i anchor then the shore guys move to me there in the wrong they through in my boat to try to hook me i will come to the bank


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

They were back in the cove tonight after the wind died down Rick. Still hitting little sluggos and Zoom Flukes. Bluegills to pass the time before the Wipers started breaking,,,,


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Nice pics Dave,
Someday I'll buy a Camera!

What's with those gills? 
We never caught so many,,, in the fast water too???
A person would think that there would be tons of huge cats, pike & musky around,,, FEEDING ON THOSE GILLS?


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

There are so many different kinds of baitfish around here right now with the low water I can't even tell what some of them are yet.But I've been known to catch Bluegills around the coffer dam when the water is calm. The river is over 900 miles long and it really surprises people who never think about Bluegills being in the river. A good way to waste time before the Wipers start breaking.


----------



## terryit3 (Jul 15, 2011)

I'm going to be there tonight around 6:30 and bring a friend. I've only hit the dam maybe 10 times this year, and have struck out probably 75% of the time. Maybe I will hit the cove if there is an opening. If I am in your spot, just shove me out of the way


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

terryit3 said:


> I'm going to be there tonight around 6:30 and bring a friend. I've only hit the dam maybe 10 times this year, and have struck out probably 75% of the time. *Maybe I will hit the cove if there is an opening. If I am in your spot, just shove me out of the way *




Ya know, YOU touched on a big subject,,, SHARING!
Yes those kids beat us to "the spot", but if they only listened to my subtle hints they would'a been having a major ball! 
One guy can hog/ mess up the whole side by tight-lining or bottom fishing
up near the gait. Nobody else can cast to the productive spots. So EVERYBODY has a crappy/ wasted-gas-kinda-day.
Now I agree with the 'first-come' deal,,,, but when you can't catch anything in say a half hour or so,,, it's time to change the program AND OR MAYBE LET SOME ELSE give it a go!??
I'll be the first one to give up my spot if I can't hook-up. I'll try 3or4 ways,,, and If I see someone doing something different I'll call 'em over to 'Show Me How',,, Switch Places. It makes THEM happy, and I learn something new  

If your not catching 'FISH-TO-LIVE', by all means, give the other guys a chance! If you get YOUR limit, don't just sit there, throwing fish back,,, LET SOMEONE ELSE GET THEIRS!

Rivarat & friends showed us the way, for ALL the guys on the 'WALL' to have an awesome day. Simply put, "LEAP-FROG"
He'll cast his jig and twister to the honey-hole and slowly crank it in,,, working the fast water. As soon as he starts realing in, the next guy can cast. We've had as many as 5 guys catching wipers at the same time!
At our wall, if you get a large fish on, you have to walk it to the end of the wall anyway, it's the only way to net it with the drop basket.
I tie the drop basket at the end of the wall on purpose, so others can cast while the fish is being tired out & netted.
There were HUNDREDS of wipers/ whites up against the gait.They would come & go in a minute, in feeding frenzies.
We changed lures 5 or 6 times & none of the usual lures would get a hit.
Those kids were catching all kinds of small fish just fine, but they couldn't hook-up with the wipers. After they left, our next 4 casts netted a dandy.

IF they would'a shared that spot,,, just for a cupla casts,,, they WOULD'A LEARNED "THE TRICK"


----------



## terryit3 (Jul 15, 2011)

The hybrids moved into the cove yesterday evening, but wouldn't hit much. My buddy and I ended up catching one each and missing one each. With as much excitement with all the fish jumping, it was kind of a bummer to not be able to catch a bunch.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

LMAO Terry,,, Just in time!
I'll send you a PM!

You share,,,, I'll tell ya the TRICK!


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Fun, wasn't it...There were plenty of fish breaking.We don't have too much trouble here.Everyone was spread out pretty well.I was at the far end downriver and the fish always eventually work up river and start over again. They wanted small stuff again and I caught my 5 with the Fluke / launcher.
Terry, I'd never shove anyone outta the way  They may know more than I do,,,,,,Respect is the key and I'm glad we have respectful fishermen here.You just may need someones help someday,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## dacrawdaddy (Aug 31, 2008)

Great stuff Doboy!! May the fish Gods be especially kind to you, Riverat, and friends.


----------



## terryit3 (Jul 15, 2011)

I may go get a canoe tomorrow evening, but if I don't... I'll be back at the dam and try the secret  Thanks!


----------

